# My Florida people...



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

I need 1-3 12x12x18 zoomeds ir exo terras. Prefer zoomed but if price is right 

Bill


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

cash or I have portobelo auratus froglets available too.


----------

